# Advice for a first-time buyer



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm looking for a used ATV 4x4 to be used mainly for hunting both in state and out of state. I don't have any preference in manufacture, although my buddy has had good luck with his Honda. 

What size and manufacture would any of you recommend? 

Also, what size and manufacture should I stay away from?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

For just a ride , if you get the chance try out a Kawasaki Prarie360 4wd.
For hauling or long runs to sites , a 750.
Power steering is a nice option,more so on the bigger units.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Waif said:


> For just a ride , if you get the chance try out a Kawasaki Prarie360 4wd.
> For hauling or long runs to sites , a 750.
> Power steering is a nice option,more so on the bigger units.


To aid in off season blind work, transportation to hunting location (less than 2 mi), hauling big bucks outta the woods and maybe pulling a utility trailer for moving wood/brush.

I should note, I want something that is low maintenance and reliable.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I ran Honda motor bikes years ago and got along well with them.
Quads I don't run. A Max six wheeler and an old Heald tryke.(Wanna buy a Max? l.o.l.)An electric golf cart with a lift and better tires has hunted the most.

A friend runs Kaws ,a 360 and two 750's in the U.P..
They been holding up and get run in nasty red clay.
Also a Kaw U.T.V. which has been interesting adding options to ( read pain in the hind end) but is a nice unit. Most have been lifted and taller more agressive tires added.
I like the 360 and would look for one if after a quad, to compare with others but for my uses would suffice.
Cold weather,fuel injection may be an advantage, or a heat pack on the battery if out in sub zero windchills on older type fuel sytems.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I would go with Honda, Yamaha , Kawasaki or Suzuki. Honda is usually tops in dependability and Yamaha is a little more advanced tech wise. Yamaha grizzlies in 550 or 700 are a top performer if you are going to use one ice fishing and encountering slush. Honda and Yamaha have the most dealers of the ones I mentioned. If your going to use in cold weather go new enough, and large enough to get fuel injection.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Well my search didn't last long. I found a very clean little Honda 300 with a plow, not far from me. This is the same machine my buddy has and his is a work horse! The price was right too! This is a good machine to start out with.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Way too easy. L.o.l.. Congrats.


----------



## fishnrod22 (Apr 1, 2002)

thill said:


> I'm looking for a used ATV 4x4 to be used mainly for hunting both in state and out of state. I don't have any preference in manufacture, although my buddy has had good luck with his Honda.
> 
> What size and manufacture would any of you recommend?
> 
> Also, what size and manufacture should I stay away from?


----------



## fishnrod22 (Apr 1, 2002)

G
good find on the honda. They are a real solid machines... Was going to offer up a 650 can am for sale ... Oh well .. That lil honda will get ya there and back just fine.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I have always owned Hondas and had very few issues with any of them. Matter of fact, I have had zero issues with them....other than self inflicted ones! I have a Rancher 420 4x4 now. If is one of the cheapest 4x4's you can get and bulletproof. Mine is the 5 speed foot shift clutchless manual. It is slightly smaller framed than the popular Polaris 500.


----------

